# Ice Fishing?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Only have done it once, and it wasn't exactly ice fishing, just wanted to ask whether the fish bite better while ice fishing than in the summer or if it's about the same.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have never been, in fact I am starting up this year! I have heard that ice fishing is good, but I have also heard that it is slow. :? I have no idea! I guess I will find out this winter! See ya on the ice!


----------



## Rook (Sep 20, 2007)

I've always found the best ice fishing to be early on as soon as the ice is safe to fish. I've been successful all winter but early on seems to always produce the most fish. Not sure where you're thinking of going. Usually Scofield is one of the earliest to freeze over, usually late December, sometimes a little earlier depending on the year. Strawberry is typically just a little after that.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

So where does everyone think will be hot for ice fishing this year?
Here are my picks,
The Berry is a no brainer. [Always good if you know what you are doing]
Rockport looks like it will pick up from last year with some nice Perch and good fishing for Bows.
East Canyon should continue to fish well in the early season for Bows.
Pineview should also fish well in the early season for Perch and Crappie
Mantua will be it's usual finicky self with good and bad days all season.
Causey will also be finicky, but you should be able to find some Kokanee, if you look hard enough.
Jordannelle should be a good place to fish if it freezes over.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

With how low Jordanelle is right now, I would think it shouldn't take too long to freeze..I hope!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My family really enjoys ice fishing. It seems a bit more social than heading to the lake in a boat. Seldom in a boat or even on shore, would you go up to the guys over there and strike up a conversation. I've found this pretty common when ice fishing. Which makes it nice for the family. My kids love to go. We usually last 2-3 hours on the ice which is about right for them. Ice fishing is a good time. I've found that catching is about the same as any other season. There will be hit and miss days, some hot, some not so hot, and if you know what you are doing, you can pretty much consistently catch fish. The more you know a particular water, the better you'll do. We usually go in the later winter/early spring because of schedules and such so that is about the only time I've done it.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I did some searching and could not find any ice flies around Utah lately or last year. Am I looking in the wrong places? Im currently in MN and they got ice fever here like crazy, the rigs, huts, augers and ice flies and whatever else I forgot associated with it are out. Should I just pick up some of the ice flies before I come back or will they start to put them out shortly? Seems like beadhead or conehead buggers would work just as well.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Good news, I was up at the berry yesterday in the bliizzard(19 degrees). The lake was iced up about a foot from shore. I hope its s sign of a early ice up. If the weather stays cold It wont be long I bet. *(())*


----------



## cody (Oct 8, 2007)

I had a lot of fun at Pineview last year. I'm looking forward to more "crappie mornings" and "perch afternoons" up there. I've got my fingers crossed for Rockport too. Happy fishing, everyone. I hope to see many of you out on the ice before too many weeks.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Even though there is ice around the edges at the Berry I'de dare put money on it that it won't freeze before thanksgiving. We still a few weeks.. I can't wait either though!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Good news, I was up at the berry yesterday in the bliizzard(19 degrees). The lake was iced up about a foot from shore. I hope its s sign of a early ice up. If the weather stays cold It wont be long I bet. *(())*


Hunting or fishing??


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm getting ice fishing fever! :lol:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > Good news, I was up at the berry yesterday in the bliizzard(19 degrees). The lake was iced up about a foot from shore. I hope its s sign of a early ice up. If the weather stays cold It wont be long I bet. *(())*
> ...


Duck hunting, very few birds around up there this year for some reason. My chessie turned into a ice block, so we decided to get outta there. No need in freezing our butts off when theres not much flying. We ended up giving up on that & came back to Farmington bay for the afternoon hunt. There were a few guys fishing that looked like they were doing pretty good fishing though. The wind was brutal at sun up, It blew at about 40mph with the cold temps & it snowed like crazy.

I havent ever seen the berry ice up before about the middle of December, But if the edges are icing up already, THats a start at getting the water temps down!!!

Ive had the Ice fishing fever for the last 4 monthes now  Pretty bad when your waxing up the Jet sled in July in 100 degree weather. _(O)_ Atleast none of the stores have started carrying ice fishing supplys yet. I got a new auger off ebay this last spring that ive been itching to use. Almost had to buy the Fence post auger attachment just so I could try it out!!!! :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT NEWS!!!
Sportsman's Warehouse will start receiving their ice fishing supplies on Wedensday and will be stocking their shelves soon after that!!!
Time to wax up the credit cards and get in line. Doors open at 10:00am!!!
PS, I just heard that Huntington has ice starting to form along the shore line.
See ya on the ice!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> GREAT NEWS!!!
> Sportsman's Warehouse will start receiving their ice fishing supplies on Wedensday and will be stocking their shelves soon after that!!!
> Time to wax up the credit cards and get in line. Doors open at 10:00am!!!
> PS, I just heard that Huntington has ice starting to form along the shore line.
> See ya on the ice!


SWEET!!! I wonder when Cabelas will get theirs?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > GREAT NEWS!!!
> ...


They already have augers ice flies and rods out when I was there on wed.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Daaaa dum...... daaaa dum.... da da da da da da da da (my attempt at the Jaws theme)
Its coming! Hooray!


----------



## Rook (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm thinking about picking up a ice shelter this year. Anybody have any suggestions on which one's they like/dislike?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sweet, looks like I should take a little visit to good 'ol cabelas and pick me up a pole! Is there much of a difference in price in Cabelas and Sportsmans? Just curious. I wouldn't imagine there would be a very big difference in cost.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You can count on SW to be better priced than Cabela's. Cabela's is just a neat place to be, even if you aren't shopping. I could spend hours upon hours at Sportsman's, too.

I guess I like SW a little better since the staff (in Provo) is usually somewhat helpful whereas the Cabela's staff treats you like a burden that's in the way of their next smoke break. :? 

Either way, though. Cabela's has stuff that you can't find at SW and likewise. I just kind of hate driving to the point of the mountain to get to Cabela's. Sportsman's is a little bit closer to me and they usually have what I can't get at Wal*Mart.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got back from the Riverdale Sportsmans, and they have started to put stuff out on their floors! I also agree that Cabelas is more pricey than Sportsmans, I have been twice to Cabelas and that was just to walk around and look at stuff.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I work about a mile and a half away from the midvale sportsmans, I'll probably just go check out SW on my lunch break, see if they've got what I need yet.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Rook said:


> I'm thinking about picking up a ice shelter this year. Anybody have any suggestions on which one's they like/dislike?


I bought one of the Frabil Ice shield's last year, It was kind of the cheap model. It works ok in the snow & sunny days, But if there is alot of wind, it got pretty cold. They arent very insulating either if you are going to be using a heater in them on cold days. Some of the shelters also are just made out of a plastic tarp material( Shappel I think). I havent had much experience with those, but t thought they looked pretty cheap. Depending on how much you are willing to spend I guess. I will tell you though, I am going to upgrade to a Clam brand this year. They are made to withstand a tornado, & they are pretty well insulated. I think they are the best on the market, but they are a little more pricey.

If you will only be going a couple times this year, You would probrably be ok going with one of the cheaper tents. If you will be going alot, or if you want it to last a long time, It would be well worth it forking out the extra $$$ for the Clam!!!! 



> I work about a mile and a half away from the midvale sportsmans, I'll probably just go check out SW on my lunch break, see if they've got what I need yet.


Its suprising what types of things the fish will bite on. We usually just use a glow white or chartruese tube jig tipped with Minnow or wax worm. A few years back at the berry, fishing was a little slow & I was kinda getting ready to take a nice nap laying in the tent. So just so I woldnt get a fish while I was asleep, I decided to be a smart ass & put a Strawberry/Kiwi starburst on a #2 worm hook. Dropped it down in & within about 10 mins I had a 23" cutt on the end of my line. Some days I think it depends more on the barometric pressure & those dumb things than what your actually using to bait them in. You should try some of the Smelly Jelly crawdaddy or shrimp ANISE scent(not to be confused with ANUS :lol: ) though for anywhere there is Cutts. It works awesome on a minnow!!!


----------



## Rook (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Stevo. I'll definitely look into the Clam. Sounds like that's the way to go.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I went to sw after work today to see what was in stock, they had quite a few ice tents/shelters, only a handful of ice fishing poles and a few under water cameras, maybe more will be out later on.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I made a trip down to Cabela's yesterday. All the ice fishing is in. Browsed around for a while at the new tents & gear. *-band-* *-band-*


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife is getting sick of me rambling on and on about ice fishing. I cant wait, I think about it every six seconds. I leave work in the morning and can see my breath and I think "oh boy it almost time for the hard water. 
This year I really need to expand on where I go ice fishing. I need to get up north a little. Causey, Mantua, Pineview. Some of those places.
Jeremy shoot me a PM if you want to go. Just picked up a new power auger last year. Plus I have a dozen or so poles.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds good! I talk about it a lot too!


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

Someone told me Grandpa D. works at the Riverdale Sportsman. I don't think its true, anyone know?


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe it's his son Kory that works in Riverdale, he manages the shoe department and is a great guy. For those of you that are looking at a shelter, put some skis under them, it makes a huge difference.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I wish you guy's would quit talk'in about ice fishing!! The more you talk, the colder it gets !! If you ignore the cold and the on-coming winter it might just go away !!!.. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
The weather 'now' is just fine, I hope it stays like this until next April....


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

.45 said:


> I wish you guy's would quit talk'in about ice fishing!! The more you talk, the colder it gets !! If you ignore the cold and the on-coming winter it might just go away !!!.. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> The weather 'now' is just fine, I hope it stays like this until next April....


Are you stoned, no no no.... We need ice and snow and stupid drivers who over the course of a few months forgot how to drive in it.....  Thats Utah!!!

Not to mention there is nothing better than a frozen lake induced sun burn in the middle of January.... am i right ?


----------

